

The Complexity of Songs (1977) [pdf] - 1337biz
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/arvindn/misc/knuth_song_complexity.pdf

======
dang
Url changed from
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Complexity_of_Songs](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Complexity_of_Songs),
since HN prefers original sources.

The pdf says 1984 because the article was republished then.

